# Dupe for MAC's 3d silver glitter brilliant?



## lipsMACnbeauty (Sep 2, 2013)

They discontinued my fave 3d glitter, the holographic silver! I'm soooo sad and just used the last of mine up. Anyone know of an equally holographic glitter that would be a good replacement? Thanks!


----------



## Richelle83 (Sep 2, 2013)

Possibly Lit Cosmetics Nightlife glitter. http://rodeo.net/killercolours/2012/01/16/lit-cosmetics-glitter-video-picture-swatches/


----------

